# 60X Custom Strings is now a BCY distributor offering dealer pricing



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks to all the dealers and builders who have placed orders with us. We place our BCY order each Monday and generally have it here the following Monday.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks to all of our new dealers


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Adding dealers daily


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

We stock most popular colors in 1/8 and 1/4 452x and 8190 along with 3d, halo and 62xs along with various other materials and servings. For dealers we order from BCY every Monday and receive the order the following Monday for a great turnaround.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

dealer application is available on our website under the dealer tab


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

sign up and get access to our dealer website


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Kyle7683 (Dec 12, 2015)

awesome!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ajchop10 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## IlBowhunt (Oct 9, 2009)

Excellent customer service. I highly recommend working with them.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks for the kind words


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------

